# HR34, Genie and DECA question



## EmilG (Apr 9, 2008)

Is a Deca needed if hardwired internet is plugged into an HR34?
Do I need the Cinema Connection Kit either? 
I think the answer is no to both questions from previous posts but I want to make sure.
From what I understand internet services don't need to be put on the coax since the C31 gets everything from the HR34.
I can get ppv right now on my current HR24 directly connected to the internet.



Thanks


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You're correct, the HR34 can be the bridge from your ethernet to the DECA cloud. No CCK is required (or DECA connected to your router).

Also remove the ethernet from the HR24 and reboot it to get it on DECA.


----------



## EmilG (Apr 9, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> You're correct, the HR34 can be the bridge from your ethernet to the DECA cloud. No CCK is required (or DECA connected to your router).
> 
> Also remove the ethernet from the HR24 and reboot it to get it on DECA.


This is great news.
I can have a nice, simple and clean installation.

Thank You!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice! You'll enjoy the 34 along with the 24.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, it is lovely, that. I've done it now at two locations, having just moved house. Interestingly, the installer, a very good one with five years' experience, was stunned when I showed him how that could be done. 

Trying to do same with the HR24 is a no-no, though, and he was recalling that.


----------



## EmilG (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm actually trading in the HR24 for the HR34, I don't really need any extra capacity.
I will just have two rooms, one with the HR34 and the other with the C31.
Anxiously awaiting the install next Saturday(23rd)!


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

EmilG said:


> I'm actually trading in the HR24 for the HR34, I don't really need any extra capacity.
> I will just have two rooms, one with the HR34 and the other with the C31.
> Anxiously awaiting the install next Saturday(23rd)!


I'd trade in the receiver you have in the other room and move the 24 to that room. That is what I have done and it is great option.


----------



## EmilG (Apr 9, 2008)

Reggie3 said:


> I'd trade in the receiver you have in the other room and move the 24 to that room. That is what I have done and it is great option.


That is a good option, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## rsoares28 (Feb 12, 2013)

Do I need a cck if I have a HR24 or can I just connect ethenet directly to the box?

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rsoares28 said:


> Do I need a cck if I have a HR24 or can I just connect ethenet directly to the box?
> 
> Thanks


With a 24, you can't use the DECA and the ethernet at the same time, because connecting ethernet disables the DECA.


----------



## EmilG (Apr 9, 2008)

Had my install done early since snow was predicted tomorrow.
The installer said he had to connect through a wired ethernet deca II to the coax.
So of course as soon as he left I tried the non-deca way straight to the HR34 which also worked .

I then ran the system test and network failed showed up (even though the network was working), 29-070 error saying something to the effect that "Dropped connections" were detected which may affect playback.
I thought, ah, so I need the deca after all and hooked it back up.
Ran the system test again and got the same error multiple times.

Anyone know specifically what the 29-070 error represents?
Could it be caused by network latency?
I realized this morning in both configurations the signal path was modem->router->switch->(deca or hr34).
I'll try removing the switch from the path when I get home but does anyone know if it is possibly the problem?

All in all it's an awesome system and with the small video I played back I didn't see any issue.

Thanks


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

That may well do it. 

But are you getting the message in spite of everything working?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> But are you getting the message in spite of everything working?


"Dropped connections" comes from two things:


Moving DECAs around and connecting/disconnecting. This clears up over time.
The Genie reports dropped connections [falsely] when clients are turned off.


----------



## EmilG (Apr 9, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> That may well do it.
> 
> But are you getting the message in spite of everything working?


I get the error message when I run the test, no errors showed up in normal operation.
I've only had it for a few hours but the one video I ran was ok.



veryoldschool said:


> "Dropped connections" comes from two things:
> 
> 
> Moving DECAs around and connecting/disconnecting. This clears up over time.
> The Genie reports dropped connections [falsely] when clients are turned off.


I ran the test this morning hoping it had something to do with the initial downloading of the HR34 but it still failed.

Is there a list of HR34 error codes anywhere?
Knowing what 29-070 means can help me hone in on the exact issue.
Who knows, may be something with my ISP?

Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## EmilG (Apr 9, 2008)

CORRECTION, I've been saying 29-070 but it should be 79-070.

I'll have to recheck when I get home but I wrote down 79-070.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

EmilG said:


> CORRECTION, I've been saying 29-070 but it should be 79-070.
> 
> I'll have to recheck when I get home but I wrote down 79-070.


It sounds like 79 was the error.

[again] this looks to be related to clients being turned off.
Here are the error codes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167420


----------



## EmilG (Apr 9, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> It sounds like 79 was the error.
> 
> [again] this looks to be related to clients being turned off.
> Here are the error codes:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167420


Think you nailed it, being a brand new install I guess I would expect them.
After 5 days as the linked error code shows it should go away.

The 070 must be some sub code then.

Thanks so much, nothing to worry about !


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

EmilG said:


> Think you nailed it, being a brand new install I guess I would expect them.
> After 5 days as the linked error code shows it should go away.
> 
> The 070 must be some sub code then.
> ...


The Genie will [currently] continue to show dropped sessions in some of the tests, so I wouldn't worry too much if you see this even after 5 days.
The system test may or may not show the error, but running the coax test will. This seems to be a low priority bug, as it's more of a nuisance than a problem.


----------



## EmilG (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks again!!!


----------

